
Ask HN: Is comma.ai snake oil or they are actually delivering something? - notomorrow
I know that comma ai is a persona-driven company. Have you ever experienced their product in wild?
======
jakobov
I work in the self driving car industry. Building a level 5 self-driving car
is not possible with a small team. Period.

What they are building is more of advanced cruise control. This I believe they
can succeed at. ACC is orders of magnitude less difficult than level 5 AV.

------
hackermailman
It's an open source company you can find all their releases on GitHub and try
it yourself if your model is supported
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot/blob/devel/README.md#ha...](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot/blob/devel/README.md#hardware)

------
bugsy924
Yeah it's pretty amazing for $700 and time if your car isn't already supported

check YouTube videos

------
hsikka
They definitely ship code, and people seem to like them. I really like their
model, the hacker culture, the holy crap we built a self driving car for <1k,
but I don't know if they'll be a real contender in industry.

~~~
notomorrow
I share your sympathy towards hacker culture but I would like to hear actual
experience rather than wishful thinking.

